# Hi everyone!



## Derrick (Feb 20, 2021)

Hello, my name is
Derrick, glad to be part of this community!


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Hi 👋


----------



## Derrick (Feb 20, 2021)

Nice to meet you, Cuprajake!


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

@Derrick what brings you to the forum?


----------



## Derrick (Feb 20, 2021)

Some free time and google)


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Be careful. This group will talk you into purchases which could lead to uncontrolled spending on all sorts oF caffination doodads.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Derrick said:


> Hello, my name is Derrick, glad to be part of this community!


 Hi Derrick, welcome to the forum......plenty of good but often wallet busting information here.


----------



## Derrick (Feb 20, 2021)

Oh, I understood, but it will be more interesting for me to see on what I can spend money or not.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

So first decision. Are you an espresso man? The brewed game can be entered with quite a low investment. Espresso is a much different beast altogether.


----------



## QueenOfCaffine (Dec 29, 2020)

️


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Dallah said:


> So first decision. Are you an espresso man? The brewed game can be entered with quite a low investment. Espresso is a much different beast altogether.


 If you like both, it can cost even more. 🙄


----------

